# Hand swelling with mottled colouring



## Mitzi (May 28, 2004)

Hi, hope you can help.  Have been having swelling in my hands, face, feet and ankles for last few weeks (am currently 36wks pg) but as heat wave has hit, swelling has become worse.  BP is still fine but today started to have weird mottled colouring on my palms.  Is this normal or should I be concerned about this.  I am very fair skinned but have not experienced this before.  Any advice would be welcome.  Thanks.

Rachel


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, It doesn't sound any thing worrying.  It's just your body trying to cope with all the blood flowing round it and all the heat at the same time!!When it's hot, your blood vessels dilate to try and cool you down, and it can sometimes have that effect.  If the swelling becomes noticeably worse, or you begin to feel ill, contact your delivery suite.  Keep an eye on your baby's movements also and keep well hydrated.

Pregnant in hot weather is no fun is it?!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

